# What to supplement with Timbrens?



## chevy2003 (Feb 20, 2014)

I have scanned thru almost every forum looking for my answer but found none, so I signed up to ask.....I have a 2003 Silverado Z71 ext. cab 5.3L and put on a Western Proplow 7.5' last year and also added some Timbrens front and back with ballast weight. Timbren says on front they should always be in contact with axle which is great with plow on but VERY rough without plow.  I added new Bilstein HD shocks on front with no change in ride quality, had all front suspension checked by my mechanic: all is good. What can I add to help the ride with plow off as I love the timbrens with plow on?

I am thinking removing front Timbrens in spring/summer and add factory bump stops...??


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I've had them in every truck I've had and don't think they've made contact unless the plow is on and up in the air. 

These are all 3/4 and one tons. Maybe 1/2 tons are different.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

chevy2003;1765718 said:


> I have scanned thru almost every forum looking for my answer but found none, so I signed up to ask.....I have a 2003 Silverado Z71 ext. cab 5.3L and put on a Western Proplow 7.5' last year and also added some Timbrens front and back with ballast weight. Timbren says on front they should always be in contact with axle which is great with plow on but VERY rough without plow. I added new Bilstein HD shocks on front with no change in ride quality, had all front suspension checked by my mechanic: all is good. What can I add to help the ride with plow off as I love the timbrens with plow on?
> 
> I am thinking removing front Timbrens in spring/summer and add factory bump stops...??


I'm in the process of doing this on my half ton 1500 ext cab 1500. I'm going with the leveling kit instead of the timbrens. The leveling kit will give you an extra 2.5 inches of lift without killing the smooth ride. I might do new shocks also only because my truck had 116k on it, I have a boss 7.5 trip edge on my truck, way to much bottoming out this year, I"ve had it.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Is my truck secretly a 3/4 ton or something? I have a 2006 Sierra 1500 EC/SB with a Fisher 7'6'' HD and its never bottomed out on me. I was considering Timbrens but I don't think they'd affect it.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

chevy2003;1765718 said:


> I have scanned thru almost every forum looking for my answer but found none, so I signed up to ask.....I have a 2003 Silverado Z71 ext. cab 5.3L and put on a Western Proplow 7.5' last year and also added some Timbrens front and back with ballast weight. Timbren says on front they should always be in contact with axle which is great with plow on but VERY rough without plow. I added new Bilstein HD shocks on front with no change in ride quality, had all front suspension checked by my mechanic: all is good. What can I add to help the ride with plow off as I love the timbrens with plow on?
> 
> I am thinking removing front Timbrens in spring/summer and add factory bump stops...??


I have been using timbrens for some time now. Im not sure on the pick ups, but in my Tahoe, they just "pop" in and out (no nuts or bolts, like the ones I had in my Jimmy) and I can have them out in less than 5 minutes and the stock ones back in. Mine too make contact with the lower control arm all the time with out the plow on, but it barely touches. I dont remove them in the summer because the truck doesn't get used much other than towing our camper. If it were a daily driver, they would most likely be swapped in the spring and fall


----------



## chevy2003 (Feb 20, 2014)

What does the leveling kit involve? I wouldnt want my truck raised too much as I just dont like the way it looks, although the timbrens did raise it about an inch when installed...I dont know, I have 1 1/2" on engine side and 2 1/2" on tire side when timbrens are removed as I am thinking the previous owner cranked up the torsion bars already. I say that because I was going to crank them up more to get a gap between timbrens and axle in order to keep it from having the "bottoming out" feel. Timbren support sent me smaller Timbrens but the truck drops too much for my liking when lifting plow. Other options mentioned in other forums include air bags, but I have already spent $200 on timbrens and want to try to use them instead of blowing another $200+. Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Is it a boulevard cruiser or a work truck?


----------



## chevy2003 (Feb 20, 2014)

Its a truck that drives over small bumps that feel like its a log truck throwing me around the cab. Its a truck that hits a small bump which sounds like a 12 guage shotgun going off.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

anyone know where to order a leveling kit online? The price I got from a shop yesterday was around 230$ for a kit. Just found one online from amazon for around 120$, had good reviews from it also.


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

a leveling kit is basically aftermarket keys the pre load the torsion bars.
just turn the factory keys and you will be fine ok


----------



## chevy2003 (Feb 20, 2014)

I guess I am leaning towards removing them during spring/summer, and re-installing them in the late fall.....is it necessary to buy temporary factory bump stops when timbrens are out? If so which ones? there are so many different styles/kinds....someone mentioned just putting nothing in during spring/summer...


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

chevy2003;1768507 said:


> I guess I am leaning towards removing them during spring/summer, and re-installing them in the late fall.....is it necessary to buy temporary factory bump stops when timbrens are out? If so which ones? there are so many different styles/kinds....someone mentioned just putting nothing in during spring/summer...


Put them in in the beginning December and take them out in the end of April and enjoy that nice GM ride again all spring, summer and fall, it's very easy to do and well worth it. you have to put the factory bump stops back in, hoped you saved them.


----------



## chevy2003 (Feb 20, 2014)

buddymanzpop;1768534 said:


> Put them in in the beginning December and take them out in the end of April and enjoy that nice GM ride again all spring, summer and fall, it's very easy to do and well worth it. you have to put the factory bump stops back in, hoped you saved them.


Ha! when I first put the timbrens on first time to replace bump stops, the original bump stops were crumbly, falling apart and one even fell apart as I took it off, so they were junk anyway. OK I will have to find some factory bump stops then. Thanks!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

my 1500 rides great with them plow on or off. They never touch the control arms


----------



## chevy2003 (Feb 20, 2014)

xgiovannix12, what year is your chevy? does it have z71 suspension? or maybe not much difference,,,i dont know. I have the Timbrens gmfk15, which are specifically for my truck(on the front), and Timbren support guy say they are supposed to be in contact at all times......?? What part number do u have on front of your truck?


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nope thats not the kit. But Im sure the front suspension is almost the same.


----------



## chevy2003 (Feb 20, 2014)

xgiovannix12;1769271 said:


> Nope thats not the kit. But Im sure the front suspension is almost the same.


What year is your truck? Does the front end drop at all when u lift the plow? Can u give me the year of your truck so I can look up at Timbren website and c what part # u have? Timbren sent me gmfk25 and gmfk15aws for me to try out but the gmfk15aws are smaller and 1000# rated, but drops the front end a good inch when lifting plow. The gmfk15 (which are specified for my trucks front end) rest on axle all the time and are pretty stiff.


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

chevy2003;1769647 said:


> What year is your truck? Does the front end drop at all when u lift the plow? Can u give me the year of your truck so I can look up at Timbren website and c what part # u have? Timbren sent me gmfk25 and gmfk15aws for me to try out but the gmfk15aws are smaller and 1000# rated, but drops the front end a good inch when lifting plow. The gmfk15 (which are specified for my trucks front end) rest on axle all the time and are pretty stiff.


I have had them in a 2004 Silverado 1500 and a 2006 Silverado 1500 and they contact the lower control arms at all times and also have a severe effect on the ride, they are not as noticeable in the 2500 or 3500 trucks, I leave them in those trucks year round.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

chevy2003;1769647 said:


> What year is your truck? Does the front end drop at all when u lift the plow? Can u give me the year of your truck so I can look up at Timbren website and c what part # u have? Timbren sent me gmfk25 and gmfk15aws for me to try out but the gmfk15aws are smaller and 1000# rated, but drops the front end a good inch when lifting plow. The gmfk15 (which are specified for my trucks front end) rest on axle all the time and are pretty stiff.


I have an 92 I think its gmk35f or something like that.


----------



## C-RAY PLOW (Jan 17, 2013)

I'd take them out the only time I have seen them touch was in a 96 150 with the split axle or what ever it's called I had them on a 2010 1500 and just put a set on a 2010 2500 they do not touch


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

what are you guys paying for a kit, 269 here in ontario


----------



## chevy2003 (Feb 20, 2014)

chachi1984;1771738 said:


> what are you guys paying for a kit, 269 here in ontario


I think thats about what i paid on Amazon.


----------



## chevy2003 (Feb 20, 2014)

C-RAY PLOW;1771687 said:


> I'd take them out the only time I have seen them touch was in a 96 150 with the split axle or what ever it's called I had them on a 2010 1500 and just put a set on a 2010 2500 they do not touch


I cant just leave them out during winter, when i went to pick up my truck after dealer installed plow, the trucks front was really close to bottoming out. Then I put timbrens on and doesnt even drop half an inch with plow raised. I want a slightly more spongy set that gives at least 3/4 gap btween axle, but evidently they dont make em.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

*Softer Tires....*

When I put timbrens on my F-150, it actually improved the handling and the roll when going into corners.

The comfort of the ride wasn't affected much, if at all with the stock recommended tires.

Now, I put on load range E Treadwright tires this winter and the ride is now horrible. It's all due to the stiffness of the tires.

So, I used a spare set of rims for the Treadwrights and will be using a softer highway tire on the stock alloy wheels in the summer to get the smoothness back into the ride quality.

....


----------



## chevy2003 (Feb 20, 2014)

White Gardens;1771886 said:


> When I put timbrens on my F-150, it actually improved the handling and the roll when going into corners.
> 
> The comfort of the ride wasn't affected much, if at all with the stock recommended tires.
> 
> ...


Yeah, last year after the winter I deflated my tires to 35 psi thinking that would help and it did a little but I will try it again this spring to remember exactly. I always get load range E and I like the BFG rugged terrain but these are a LT tire which probably doesn't help either but I like tough tires so I can haul/pull what I want. I stiffen them up to 75psi in winter (rated at 80psi) to help with the weight of plow...but yes, I agree tires are part of the equation.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

chevy2003;1772065 said:


> Yeah, last year after the winter I deflated my tires to 35 psi thinking that would help and it did a little but I will try it again this spring to remember exactly. I always get load range E and I like the BFG rugged terrain but these are a LT tire which probably doesn't help either but I like tough tires so I can haul/pull what I want. I stiffen them up to 75psi in winter (rated at 80psi) to help with the weight of plow...but yes, I agree tires are part of the equation.


And now the whole picture has been painted.....

The sidewalls on load range E tires will always be stiff regardless of air pressure.

Get a second set of rims for the summer and put softer tires on it.

.....


----------



## jstevens66 (Sep 28, 2012)

chevy2003;1765718 said:


> I have scanned thru almost every forum looking for my answer but found none, so I signed up to ask.....I have a 2003 Silverado Z71 ext. cab 5.3L and put on a Western Proplow 7.5' last year and also added some Timbrens front and back with ballast weight. Timbren says on front they should always be in contact with axle which is great with plow on but VERY rough without plow. I added new Bilstein HD shocks on front with no change in ride quality, had all front suspension checked by my mechanic: all is good. What can I add to help the ride with plow off as I love the timbrens with plow on?
> 
> I am thinking removing front Timbrens in spring/summer and add factory bump stops...??


Take the timbrens off completely and do a leveling kit. Check out Bilsteins adjustable ride height leveling kit, you can go from factory ride to 2.5'' of front lift and will improve ride quality, they are fairly cheap too, probably find them for under $200. With a leveling kit you can also upgrade your tire size as well, I think fit up to 33'' tires. Rancho also has a leveling kit,(Rancho Quicklift), that is pretty good, I had them on my last truck, they come with the springs already installed.


----------



## chevy2003 (Feb 20, 2014)

jstevens66;1772961 said:


> Take the timbrens off completely and do a leveling kit. Check out Bilsteins adjustable ride height leveling kit, you can go from factory ride to 2.5'' of front lift and will improve ride quality, they are fairly cheap too, probably find them for under $200. With a leveling kit you can also upgrade your tire size as well, I think fit up to 33'' tires. Rancho also has a leveling kit,(Rancho Quicklift), that is pretty good, I had them on my last truck, they come with the springs already installed.


looked at the bilstein adjustable height shocks, but my truck does not have coil springs on front; I have torsion bars. online sites don't even offer these for my truck and say they do not fit.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

chevy2003;1765718 said:


> I have scanned thru almost every forum looking for my answer but found none, so I signed up to ask.....I have a 2003 Silverado Z71 ext. cab 5.3L and put on a Western Proplow 7.5' last year and also added some Timbrens front and back with ballast weight. Timbren says on front they should always be in contact with axle which is great with plow on but VERY rough without plow. I added new Bilstein HD shocks on front with no change in ride quality, had all front suspension checked by my mechanic: all is good. What can I add to help the ride with plow off as I love the timbrens with plow on?
> 
> I am thinking removing front Timbrens in spring/summer and add factory bump stops...??


Well, the problem is that you added extra big bump stops. So big of bump stops, that the thing is basically always bottomed out.

Does that truck have coil or torsion bar springs? If it has coil springs, you can get yourself some new springs with a higher spring rate, best if they are also slightly SHORTER than stock springs and get rid of the extra big bump stops. It will roughen up the ride a bit, but not as much as what you did.

If you have torsion bars... you might be able to get heavier bars... either that, or crank them up a little bit. Also get rid of the extra big bump stops.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

chevy2003;1773000 said:


> looked at the bilstein adjustable height shocks, but my truck does not have coil springs on front; I have torsion bars. online sites don't even offer these for my truck and say they do not fit.


Get some heavier torsion bars. A quick search of the interwebz says that chevy 2500 torsion bars will fit your 1500, but are stronger bars.

Edit:
http://forums.pickuptrucks.com/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=22640&page=1479
Bunch of different options.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I have a 2001 GMC 2500 (not HD) and when I put Timbrens in, the truck rested on them and the ride was terrible. I cranked up the torsion bars 3 1/2 turns and got a little clearance over the Timbrens. The truck rides great and carries the plow much better than before the Timbrens. Yes it did raise the truck up a little bit but not much.
To keep track of how many turns I was cranking on the torsion bars, I put a piece of tape on the side of the socket. Then it was easy to turn both bars the same amount. Also, before you start turning the adjusters, spray the bolts with PB Blaster or similar lubricant. It makes the job much easier. I would Not recommend an impact for that job.


----------



## chevy2003 (Feb 20, 2014)

South Seneca;1773378 said:


> I have a 2001 GMC 2500 (not HD) and when I put Timbrens in, the truck rested on them and the ride was terrible. I cranked up the torsion bars 3 1/2 turns and got a little clearance over the Timbrens. The truck rides great and carries the plow much better than before the Timbrens. Yes it did raise the truck up a little bit but not much.
> To keep track of how many turns I was cranking on the torsion bars, I put a piece of tape on the side of the socket. Then it was easy to turn both bars the same amount. Also, before you start turning the adjusters, spray the bolts with PB Blaster or similar lubricant. It makes the job much easier. I would Not recommend an impact for that job.


I was wondering about doing that and I might, but I also was thinking.....I had to jack the front end up a bit to install the timbrens, so I will have to go several turns with the torsion baRS to catch up and then some to get a small gap between timbrens and axle. After all of that, I am thinking with the torsion bars turned that much, it will again be a stiff ride. But I will try it tomorrow maybe......


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Also I believe 1 turn of the bar is 1/4'' in height


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

2006Sierra1500;1773863 said:


> Also I believe 1 turn of the bar is 1/4'' in height


Pretty sure that's what I have heard as well.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Let us know what you think when you're done with it. I also put new shocks on my truck when I put the Timbrens in. My shocks were ten years old and completely shot.


----------



## chevy2003 (Feb 20, 2014)

OK..I went to crank up the torsion bars and the passenger side was maxed out with 2 turns and Timbrens weren't even close to having a gap under them yet so I went ahead and turned 2 times on driver side also, drove the truck all weekend and plowed yesterday and no difference. I took plow off since no snow in forecast now, and turned torsion bars back where they were...I thought I already mentioned that I replaced front shocks with Bilstein HD 5100 about a month ago, thinking it would be easy solution.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Hmmm. Sounds like to you might want to consider heavier bars as someone else suggested. I cranked my bars up a couple years ago and haven't touched them since. This truck is my daily driver and I haven't found any downside to cranking them up.

Of course every driver is different. I expect my 2500 to be a stiff ride. It was ridiculous when it was resting right on the Timbrens.


----------

